# Burro Canyon Shooting Range



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 26, 2011)

A buddy and I went to the range today...We shot his new Savage Arms FCP-Law Enforcement .308. Freakin Awesome Rifle! Also pictured is my trusty Ruger 10/22





We had an orange hanging...I shot that sucker off lol




Here is the orange....








My buddy rockin his BCG Military issued Glasses...AKA Birth Control Glasses meaning noone is going to find you attractive


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2011)

Well if we are ever attacked by oranges, I feel much safer now.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice ..... looks like sooo much fun . Hey I just finished building the AR.... looking for local spots in So Cal . where "one" can go pop off a few rounds and be law abiding "  
any suggestions? 

JD~


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 27, 2011)

Law abiding? thats no fun lol. The only ranges I know about in So Cal are Burro Canyon in Azusa and Angeles shooting range in Lake View Terrance....But you in live in San Diego. Im sure their many in San Diego...If Im not mistaken I think their might a public range at Camp Pendleton.



N2TORTS said:


> Very nice ..... looks like sooo much fun . Hey I just finished building the AR.... looking for local spots in So Cal . where "one" can go pop off a few rounds and be law abiding "
> any suggestions?
> 
> JD~


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually Mr. "T" ...I'm up in OC ......now. I was thinking more like the desert. Off the 15. I know spots down in Diego out off the 8. But new up here ...was just going to head east somewhere. Not sure they would allow Ar's , shot guns ect. at the range .....or do they? ( Ive never been to a range) Anyhow Santa brought me a Red Dot ran around all day long yesterday for the " riser" and wa La ... works cool... just need to " sight" it in now. 
here is the finished product.... 
S&M 5.56
Green Laser pressure activated
Red dot ....very neat~O








Lets go sometime eh ? 


JD~


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you guys in the Army?


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 27, 2011)

Grigor.Love. said:


> Are you guys in the Army?



Yeah were in the Army Reserve (968th QM in Tustin CA) We gained a lil weight over the holidays...hard to tell if were soldiers.





N2TORTS said:


> Actually Mr. "T" ...I'm up in OC ......now. I was thinking more like the desert. Off the 15. I know spots down in Diego out off the 8. But new up here ...was just going to head east somewhere. Not sure they would allow Ar's , shot guns ect. at the range .....or do they? ( Ive never been to a range) Anyhow Santa brought me a Red Dot ran around all day long yesterday for the " riser" and wa La ... works cool... just need to " sight" it in now.
> here is the finished product....
> S&M 5.56
> Green Laser pressure activated
> ...



She's a beauty... Im not familiar with Civilian Ranges either. Military Ranges are so much better...(Pop up Targets) I am soo down to shoot some rounds. Let me know when your available or anybody else who would want to go...I'll be sure to take some pumpkins to shoot.


----------



## ascott (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello....from up here in the desert 

There are loads of great places....my son and I enjoy going to the Sante Fe Mine area....there are also other places lining Lucerne....

Also out by Barstow are a couple great places.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 27, 2011)

ascott said:


> Hello....from up here in the desert
> 
> There are loads of great places....my son and I enjoy going to the Sante Fe Mine area....there are also other places lining Lucerne....
> 
> Also out by Barstow are a couple great places.....



Yea ..... Barstow is what I was thinking about .... I just know where exaclty..... 



Grigor.Love. said:


> Are you guys in the Army?



.... I work for the special tortie' police ~


----------



## ascott (Dec 27, 2011)

> Barstow is what I was thinking about .



I prefer the Sante Fe Mine area as first pick and then in that surrounding Lucerne Valley....Barstow had some issues with some of the open areas in the desert being made off limits....(I do not know all of the details)...but that is strictly my preference...


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Angela sounds like you know your spot , I'm wondering how far it is from my area and Mr. T's? ... We should all try and gather up for a day of " poppin",,, 
JD~
By the way .... I do have available ...New in Sealed Case 200 count
Yugoslavian 7.62 x39 Copper FMJ 124 gr. = 80 bucks
if ya folks know of anyone ... thanks~


----------



## ascott (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds good, just drop me the word....figure the distance you are from say like Victorville, then add on about 40 miles (roughly). I am in Apple Valley and from our place it takes like 30-35 minutes to get to the area....


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 28, 2011)

Im all for it. Its an 1 1/2 drive from me. I'll let you guys know..My schedule is a little hectic right now.


----------

